# Help! Best transfer paper for dark shirts. Do I have to cut out every single letter?



## cheerz34 (Oct 11, 2011)

I need help! I'm new to the heat press industry and need some help for printing on dark shirts. I have an epson workforce 1100 printor. Is there any transfer paper out there where I won't have to trim away all the white? I'm starting to get a lot of accounts for sports teams where they want their team name on the shirt and Its next to impossible to hand cut all the names out of the transfer paper. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the same printer and that is the only way to print dark transfers. I have a Silhouette cutter that has an optical eye that I use to cut away the excess so I don't have to do it by hand. I also use it for some white shirts so there is no polymar. Look into vinyl cutters, mine ranges from $200-275 for a hobby cutter, or $900 and up for professional ones with an optical eye feature. Optical eye allows you to print the image with registration marks and the cutter will read it and counter cut the image. I have gotten some pretty good use with mine for the price, but I use it for a side business so its not going all day everyday.


----------



## cheerz34 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you for your advice! After the image is cut out do you have to place every piece on the shirt?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

cheerz34 said:


> Thank you for your advice! After the image is cut out do you have to place every piece on the shirt?


Depending on you paper dark you usually weed- pull the unwanted off and press the rest on paper to shirt If it lettering get a vinyl cutter and use siser or thermoflex plus tshirt vinyl. Us cutter has cheaper cutters than work well. Or sign wharehouse


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Get a plotter and use heat press vinyl......


----------



## cheerz34 (Oct 11, 2011)

What is a plotter? Sorry, I am very new to this industry and trying to learn all that i can!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

cheerz34 said:


> What is a plotter? Sorry, I am very new to this industry and trying to learn all that i can!


A vinyl cutter aka as a plotter.. check out this thread regarding a new cutter that is coming out. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t159719.html


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

cheerz34 said:


> What is a plotter? Sorry, I am very new to this industry and trying to learn all that i can!


This video should help: [MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBF8bRBYdLw 
[/MEDIA]


----------

